# umgekippter Teich?



## Irmi (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen
seit 25 Jahren haben wir einen ca. 20 Quadratmeter und ca 1,50m tiefen Teich. Das Wasser war, bis auf die Anfangszeit stets klar. Seit circa zwei Woche ist das Wasser nun tiefgrün, trüb und  er riecht. Ich frage mich nun, ob ich den Teich auspumpen muss, oder ob er sich selbst reinigen kann. Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand einen Tipp, wie man das Auspumpen umgehen kann.
Ich hoffe auf baldige Antwort


----------



## Annett (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: umgekippter Teich?*

Hallo und Willkommen bei uns.

Hast Du mal ein Übersichtsbild vom Teich?
Habt Ihr mal "gefühlt", ob sich eine dicke Schlammschicht im Teich befindet, die durch Fische aufgewühlt wird? 

Habt Ihr irgendwas am Teich verändert? Sind Pflanzen im Teich?
Evtl. ist auch die Kapillarsperre kaputt (nach 25 Jahren kann die Folie schon mal schlapp machen) und es kommt vom Garten Wasser samt Nährstoffen in den Teich. Und das führt dann zum von Dir beschriebenen Bild.

Es ist schwierig aus der Ferne zu urteilen, nur mit einer so kurzen Beschreibung.


----------



## Irmi (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: umgekippter Teich?*

hallo annett
wielen dank für deine nachricht
unser teich ist ca. 12 m lang. er hat 2 tiefe stellen non ca. 1,80 m und eine niedrige zone von 1 m.
er ist rundum bepflanzt, hat eine sumpfwasserzone mit pflanzen und im teich wachsen eine menge seerosen, von denen ich 2 x im sommer einen teil der blätter entfernen muß. wir haben verschiedene fische im teich, deren bestand sich aber in den letzten jahren nicht wesentlich erhöht hat.
das wasser im teich war seit 25 jahren immer das gleiche, immer klar und ohne probleme. düngung um den teich habe ich immer vermieden, das kann es nicht sein.
das einzige neue. wir haben seit 3 jahren 2 ausgewachsene __ wasserschildkröten, die auch im teich überwintern. ich habe ab dem frühjahr wesentlich mehr gefüttert, aus angst, das sich die __ schildkröten sonst an die fische vergreifen.
wir haben zu spät gemerkt, daß das wasser eintrübt. inzwischen ist es eine grüne brühe geworden.
ich habe schon 2 säcke mit gerstenstroh versenkt, das soll angeblich helfen - bis jetzt noch nicht.
was glaubst du, kann sich das wasser wieder regenerieren, oder muß es ausgetauscht werden.
PS. die fütterung habe ich weitgehenst eingestellt.
viele grüsse
irmi


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: umgekippter Teich?*

Hallo Irmi,

ich glaube Du hast die Ursache des Problems erkannt: das Wasser im Teich ist jetzt dünne Schildkrötengülle. Alles was Du dem Teich an Nährstoffen zuführst bleibt drinnen. Schildkrötenfutter ist auch nichts anderes, die Nährstoffe kommen nur auf dem Umweg über die Schildkröte ins Wasser. Ich denke Du brauchst auf die Dauer in irgendeiner Weise einen Filter.


----------

